# Sperry Vale Tudo



## mmajohn (May 16, 2004)

A friends got mario sperry's valetudo 2 for sale on ebay no reserve 1$ starting price. Check it out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=47348&item=3678153647&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------

